# Old JVC RX-401 Receiver



## chronostorm

Hey guys, not sure where to put this, so I put it in here. If this is the wrong place, please let me know!
   
  Anyways, I found an old JVC RX-401 receiver in my house. I don't know too much about it, but I do know that it was purchased in the second half of the 80s. Perhaps '87 or '88. I tried looking online for some information, but I haven't been able to find anything. I also know that it's paired with an XL-V211 CD player.
   
  I don't know if this is a good unit or not, but does anyone know anything about them? (I don't have any decent speakers to test them with right now, but hopefully soon!) I would assume it's not that great, but who knows? 
   
  Thanks


----------



## obobskivich

Looks like a fairly average JVC from the late 1980s or early 1990s. Probably decent for what it is - I'd guess 50-100wpc (I saw 70wpc in a quick search, but who knows) rated, maybe it delivers it, maybe it doesn't. Should drive 8R speakers with no problem. Headphone out is probably decent too. 

The CD player we can get more into:
http://www.jeff-young-design.com/JVC/

Click CD and then XL-V. It's listed. Looks newer and less hoity-toity than my Z (so it'll probably fit normal A/V shelves); probably sounds pretty good too! 

Have you tried it with cans or whatever else to make sure it works? If everything is good to go, it's probably a nice component setup and will probably drive most speakers out there, as well as most headphones.


----------



## chronostorm

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Looks like a fairly average JVC from the late 1980s or early 1990s. Probably decent for what it is - I'd guess 50-100wpc (I saw 70wpc in a quick search, but who knows) rated, maybe it delivers it, maybe it doesn't. Should drive 8R speakers with no problem. Headphone out is probably decent too.
> The CD player we can get more into:
> http://www.jeff-young-design.com/JVC/
> Click CD and then XL-V. It's listed. Looks newer and less hoity-toity than my Z (so it'll probably fit normal A/V shelves); probably sounds pretty good too!
> ...


 
   
  I've tried it with my Beyerdynamic DT880s 600 Ohm, but I get some crackling. The jack is a bit loose, unfortunately. If I jiggle it around, the crackling gets worse.
   
  The headphone jack is plenty loud though. On 25%, it's already feeling pretty loud on the dt880, so plenty of power there.


----------



## TreeBurner

I own this receiver and use it on a daily basis. I use it to drive my bookshelf speakers (JBL 2600), mainly for listening to music when doing stuff around the house. Has some good power. I also have the XL-V211 CD Player that goes with it.
   
   
   
  Sorry for the resurrection, but I felt I should comment.
  
   
   
  EDIT: found the receiver on the website: http://www.jeff-young-design.com/JVC/Receivers/RX-401.jpg


----------

